# PRFA family fishing rodeo Kayak division



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<SPAN lang=EN>

Kayak division is $25 to enter<SPAN lang=EN>

Angler's meeting friday the 18 sept. will be held at the rfra building at 6pm

weight in times saturday 19 sept. scales open at3pm close 6pm

sunday 20 sept. scales open at9am close 1pm

fish fry sunday 11am till 1pm

awards sunday at3pm

Event is going to be held at shoreline park gulf breeze fl.

I am going to try my best to make this hopefully there will be a good kayak turn out.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you for posting this. i was going to get to it. ya this is going to be a great event. this will be our first year with a kayak division. you will have a inshore redfish and offshore king mack all to your selfs and the same $25 gets you into the open division to. ( can't weight same fish in both divisions). our open divisions has 18 species. 
<LI>amberjack</LI><LI>speck</LI><LI>dolphin</LI><LI>flounder</LI><LI>sheephead</LI><LI>spanish</LI><LI>tuna</LI><LI>snapper</LI><LI>king</LI><LI>wahoo</LI><LI>grouper</LI><LI>trigger</LI><LI>cobia</LI><LI>bonita</LI><LI>blue fish</LI><LI>pompano</LI><LI>whitting</LI><LI>redfish (most number of spots on fish )</LI>

1st $100 2nd $50 3rd $25 

the kayak division redfish is by weight. 

also saturday the 19th is a world wide beach clean up day! tom thumb has given us trash bags for everyone to clean up that weekend. we will have goodies for people who bring back trash! while they last. also raffles and a fish fry on sunday. 

we always have a great time. this is a family event. kids 12 and under fish free. 

they have there own junior division. 1st 2nd 3rd $25 $15 $10 plus trophy

junior division species are
<LI>snapper</LI><LI>grouper</LI><LI>trigger</LI><LI>king</LI><LI>dolphin</LI><LI>bonita</LI><LI>spanish</LI><LI>speck</LI><LI>flounder</LI><LI>blue fish</LI><LI>pompano</LI><LI>whitting</LI><LI>sheephead</LI><LI>skip jack</LI><LI>pinfish</LI><LI>pigfish</LI><LI>croaker</LI><LI>white trout</LI>

thank you GCKFA for sponsoring the kayak division.

thank you 

scot


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

snapper? im guessing everything but the endangered one


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes the red ones are out of season. so a legal snapper any species the same with grouper, tuna and amberjack. heaviest fish wins tie weight gose to first fish weighted in. all fishing rules apply. state and fed reg's , must be legal fish. ie hms permit for yellowfin tuna and so on!

i know you were being funny but we have to go by the book on all this stuff to make them happy. 

this is a family event everybody is welcome to fish and enjoy. in stead of have a few fish with a big pay out, we have a lot of fish with small pay outs so more people have a chance to win something. that way we include offshore ,inshore ,beach, pier, and now kayak. 

next year we are talking about spearfishing division. so we will have something for everybody!

good luck

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

here is some info about the world wide clean up. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">There is lots of good info on the website:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">http://www.oceanconservancy.org/site/PageServer?pagename=icc_about<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The international coastal cleanup: The world?s largest volunteer effort for the ocean.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: #545454; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">In partnership with organizations and individuals across the globe, Ocean Conservancy's International Coastal Cleanup engages people to remove trash and debris from the world's beaches and waterways, identify the sources of debris, and change the behaviors that cause marine debris in the first place.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal>Also, John Tonkin, Diirector of the Clean Community System in Milton will coordinate this year?s efforts in Santa Rosa County.<P class=MsoNormal><P class=MsoNormal>north west florida santcuary<P class=MsoNormal><o>on another note. keep all the fish you can and bring them to the weight in. we will take your fish for the fish fry. and the fish that we don't eat will go to the north west florida sanctuary to feed the sick birds. we do this every year. nothing is wasted. they really appreciate all the food for the birds. we give them 4 coolers of fish every year. thank you hope to see you all out there. </o><P class=MsoNormal><o>scot mason</o>


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

This is one of mine and my son's favorite tournament and we are very much looking forward to it!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great tournament and the first year for a separate Kayak category. Hope all the yakkers out there will get in on this and show up with some stud kings and reds. You get to fish the open division too - what a bargain.





The fish fry and drawings alone are worth the cost of admission. The PRFA members put a lot of effort into this tournament every year and it shows.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

three is that all that plan to fish this rodeo? you guys don't like winning money? or can't compete with specslayer,gottafish and need2fish. who here is fishing this rodeo? 



scot


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If I could get my lazy butt motivated it sounds like a good time. Just have to dust off the yak and get the gear together. You never know Scot you may see me yet.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in, just haven't signed up yet.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the tickets are late. we have not got them yet. it will be tuesday next week 8th sept. sorry but their's plenty of time. the rodeo is still 14 days away. 

so it looks like we have 5 maybe 6 kayakers. odd's are perry good that all 6 can win money. and that's just in your division. not counting the other 54 places you can win in the open division. but it's still early. i know some of you are holding out till later. that's ok. 

here's something new tom thumb is going to bring down ice cream for the kids on sunday.

plus their mascot turbo tom will be passing out the trophys in the junior division.

will keep you guys updated. 

fish on!

scot


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

*THE TICKETS ARE AT THE TACKLE STORES "RIGHT NOW".I PUT THEM AT ALL 4 LOCATIONS TODAY. GO GET 'EM YAKKERS.( SIDE BETS ARE ALLOWED BETWEEN OTHER YAKKERS.... I JUST GET 10% OF THE WINNERS TAKE!!!)*


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i've paid my due's and im fishing. thanks cobe killer for bringing the ticket to Me.

and it was good to meet you as well.

Capt Ollie ,

Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

all right we have 6 so far. only 10 days to go. you don't want to miss one fun for all win or lose. all most everybody will get something. the worst you can do is to go away with a fulltummy from our fish fry. 

scot


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice meeting you too capt'n Ollie good luck with the tourny. i met joe at pensacola kayaks and he"s got posters and tournament books for anyone that needs one. so ya'll go on by and pick up some supplies and get your book and i'll see ya at the angler's meeting the 18th at the rfra bldg. 1007 pine st at 6pm. thanks cliff


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Half Hitch in Navarre has the PRFA tournament tickets for sale. You kayakers in Navarre and Ft. Walton can get them there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

6 days left get your tickets only a limited surply printed! this is the best deal in town! $25. ticket gets you in both the kayak and open division. that's 20 slot's times three places 60 chances to win! awesome !!!! plus a fish fry on sunday free!!! and raffle prizes and some free stuff also! 

but wait their's more but i can't tell you just yet! 

scot


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

With so much unstable weather lately,it was nice to see only a 20-30% chance of rain for this and good conditions on the surf and seas. Who else is fishing this?


----------



## pursuit_of_fish (Jul 23, 2009)

a friend and i will be there... we still need to get tickets maybe wed.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *pursuit_of_fish (9/13/2009)*a friend and i will be there... we still need to get tickets maybe wed.


you can get tickets tonight at flounders! get free food and hear some fishing knowlage. and win free stuff door prizes maybe some tickets to the rodeo. i will be their. with tickets to sell and give away to some luck angler!

see ya good luck

scot


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I have not gotten over to Gulf Breeze Proper since they went on sale, but Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre now has them, so I went there toget mine last Friday.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in. I just want to clarify, we can fish for all species (open division) with our kayak ticket, right?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

4 days left. don't be left out in the cold. the best deal intown this weekend! food, fun and cash, lots of cash!!! see ya !

scot


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

team hobie

yes your kayak ticket gets you into the open as well. you just can't use the same fish in both divisions. good luck.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

me and a friend got our tickets tonight at Gulf breeze BT. Cant wait, looking forward to this weekend!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I just picked up my ticket at Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre. :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

win ,lose don't forget to come down to the fish fry sunday. it's free always a good time! we have raffles , and door prizes to. also saturday is pickup the trash day. you could get some more free stuff doing that! lots to do this weekend . come on out enjoy the fun!

see ya 

scot


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you win more than one division? I think Me and Tim might fish this. Navarre still has tickets? Do you have to attend the captains meeting because we live in Destin that will be three trips back and forth to pcola three days in a row.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

tex, you can win 1 place in all 18 spots + 2 in the kayak div. so you can catch your red and king in the kayak div. then jump in a boat and fish for all the others in the open. get yourself a case of red bull and go for it. good luck.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

and you don't need to attend the anglers meeting. you can start fishing at midnight on friday. good luck

scot


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok we are going to fish it. I get off at 4:30 today...what time does Navarre Half hitch close? Is there any other way to get a ticket? I have to work until 8pm tomorrow. Is anyone else from FWB going to pick up tickets?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/17/2009)*Ok we are going to fish it. I get off at 4:30 today...what time does Navarre Half hitch close? Is there any other way to get a ticket? I have to work until 8pm tomorrow. Is anyone else from FWB going to pick up tickets?


you can call or pm cobiakiller. and make deal


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *cobe killer (9/17/2009)*tex, you can win 1 place in all 18 spots + 2 in the kayak div. so you can catch your red and king in the kayak div. then jump in a boat and fish for all the others in the open. get yourself a case of red bull and go for it. good luck.


My understanding was I could catch aspanish mackerelfrom my kayak and still enter it in the open, correct? It was also my understanding that if I caught 2 kings, that I could enter 1 in the kayak division and 1 in the open division. Please confirm.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *gottafish (9/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (9/17/2009)*tex, you can win 1 place in all 18 spots + 2 in the kayak div. so you can catch your red and king in the kayak div. then jump in a boat and fish for all the others in the open. get yourself a case of red bull and go for it. good luck.
> ...


that is correct!

what cobia killer is saying. that you can win 20 times from a kayak and boat!

you enter 20 different fish some caught by kayak and some by boat or shore. or all caught by kayak if you like!

with the kayak ticket you are in both the open and kayak divisons. 

so you don't have to catch everything from your kayak just the 2 fish in the kayak division have to be!

everything else can be caught any way you want as long as it is by the rules. no netting or spearing etc.

hope this helps

scot


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

IF YOUR READING THIS YOU OUT THERE FISHING. IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY. SO STOP READING ARE START FISHING.


----------

